# LCD protector for 7D M2



## RGF (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi

I have been using the Giottos screen protectors on the rear screen of my 5D M3 and 1Dx. Work great and fit perfectly.

When I got an 7D M2, I decided to protect its rear LCD screen. However this protector is slightly too large. I confirmed with the manufacturer that I had the correct part.

has any one else had this (or similar problems)?


----------

